# Help Me!!



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I have a lot of people telling me to get a newer car when I get my insurance check, but I want to do a ca18det swap into a B12 Sentra. The only newer car I would even think of getting would be a 1st generation DSM AWD turbo or a 2nd generation Mazda MX-6 with a V6 and 5 speed. I have even been thinking about not doing the swap until I already have a car and more that enough money for it. Can anyone give me some good honest advice? Should I just wait for the ca18det swap and go for the MX-6 or DSM?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

First off, how much do you like owning your Sentra? If you like it enuff to keep it for at least a few more years, then there's your answer. Also, do you have a decent idea of how to do the swap? If so, I'd say stick with it. It's up to you really what you want...


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Actally, I'd have to buy another. My Sentra was totalled. I need another car ASAP, but I'm not sure if I will be able to hold off until the swap is done. I will have very little problem with the swap. I know i'll get enough money from my settlement to do the wsap or get the MX-6. If I get enough to do both, then I would be fine, but odds are I will only get about $7000. I'm in one of those situation where my mind can't seem to figure out what to do. I figured someone here would have some really good advice, maybe even someone that's been in this situation.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Do not buy that Mazda or you will hate yourself later! I just changed the engine on my sister's 626 with 2.5 ltr V6 and that was the worst display of ford engineering I had ever seen. And besides that, those engines suck donkey balls. As for the DSM, I can say that they are not too bad and can be made to kick some on the street. And as far as the CA18DET swap, that's more of a taste thing meaning, if you have the flavor for that in your mouth, nothing else will satisfy your taste buds but that. Let's talk about serviceability, the nissan swap wins hands down, with the mitsubishi being 2nd and the maxda being dead last. Let's talk breakable parts, that DSM gearbox is waiting to get you and it's not cheap and the mazda's engine is waiting to get you as well. The nissan swap/hybrid will hold up pretty good under the most extreme punishment (proven). Hope this helps a bit..............


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

The MX-6 has a rather good motor. Good buddy of mine has one. Hmmmm... I think i'll get the Sentra for the time being, and purchase most parts for the swap, but wait until I have more than enough time to do the swap. In the meantime, I can have some fun with the trusty GA16i, experiment with it a bit. Get a nice, comfy Recaro seat and harness, so the next time some asshole decides they don't want this little car on the road anymore, and I'll be perfecly safe(sorta). Also get some good rims and low profile tires and get a good suspesion setup. Must.....Elimanate.....Bodyroll All that power really has no good use when the car corners like a full size van. Is there 90s with power steering? Or can I convert it? I love the manual steering, but power steering will help a lot with corners with wide tires.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You must convert whilst doing the swap!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Sweet, power steering! I thought I saw power steering lines in the pic of you GF's car.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

It's simple to add! And you will need it........


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Damn it!!! Damn it!!! My mind is about to blow. A good friend wants to sell his S13 240sx coupe for $4000. Absolutely no rust, perfect paint, full 2 3/4" exhaust, CAI, new timing belt and rebuilt head, newly redone interior in white and black(car is white pearl). I drool just thinking about it. I know it has the lowly KA24DE, though. Would a ca18det swap be easy, or worth it. I have been in love with that car for a while now. Choice, choices, what to do?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I would jump on that and build the KA! It has gobs more torque than the SR and CA, but I'm not sure about high-boost reliability. If I was into one of those cars, I would possibly keep the KA and use the money to better that motor instead of buying an expensive SR or throwing in a CA18. But some guys do it with the CA and SR withexcellent results. I just recently wire up and programmed and SDS in a friend's S14 w/SR20DET. Nice


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

I personally think that you should list your goals.... as far as what you want in a car! i mean.. if you wanna go fast... the 1g awd dsm is the way to go... hell... with 7k you can be in the 11s! i personally wouldnt buy a mazda unless it was an rx7  and as you know, i know diddly squat about nissans... but like i said... you need to get a list of goals... do you want a comfy car? do you want a fast car? do you want a fun (read rwd) car? lol ... thats just my 2 cents though--


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. I really never cared for the KA24, but with a good built, it'll handle more boost than I want to run. I want a DSM, but I aslo want reliability, I drive a lot, have nothing better to do. As for comfy, my old Eclipse was IMO the most comfy car. I really don't want huge power right away, but enough to shame the local ricers and bitches with Pontiacs. What I really want is good handling first, the DSM, MX-6, and 240sx provide that. All cars have the styling I love, but I think the S13's are the most beautiful cars. Since my B12 founded my love and respect for Nissan's, I'll take the 240sx route. Depending on how lazy I am, is whether I do a motor swap. Since the CA was the first to be put in the S13, that'll be the swap I go with.
Here's my list of goals
-Get new car
-Get car running great
-Interior(If I want it a different way)
-Improve handling
-More power
-Stereo system(Gotta have my music)
-Motor swap
-Exterior
-Get outta debt

As for a RX-7, great car, but hell no! Once that "Fill Coolant" light comes on, I'm looking at an expensive rotary rebuild. Damn O-rings and Apex seals.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *As for a RX-7, great car, but hell no! Once that "Fill Coolant" light comes on, I'm looking at an expensive rotary rebuild. Damn O-rings and Apex seals. *


amen to that.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I would love to have a RX-7, thinking about a 2nd gen, but srx-7motorsports can build a damn near bullet-proof rotarty, unfortunately at a high cost. The 2nd gen uses a 13Bt?? slightly more reliable than the 13B-rew.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

If you have 7k to deal with that should be more than enough to do what you want!I don't know about where you live,but I see nice B12's around here for less that $1000.I saw a nice one,5spd A/C rust free 2 door for $500 a few weeks ago.For that price,I'd get 2-one as a driver and one as a project if you really like them.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I was actually thinking of getting two of them, one for project, and another for daily driver. I plan on heading south to get my car, her in Ohio, if you find one, it's rusted out, 200K+ miles, and is priced way too high. What I plan on doing for a vehicle depends on how much I get, and what nice car I find. Right non, it's a B12, but my choice may change if I find a sweet deal thats too hard to pass up.


----------

